# إيران المحمدية ترد على أوروبا



## Maya (8 فبراير 2006)

*إيران المحمدية ترد على أوروبا*

*أطلقت أوسع الصحف الإيرانية انتشاراً مسابقة حول أفضل رسم ساخر عن عمليات الإبادة التي تعرض لها اليهود إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية (الهولوكست) ، رداً على قيام عدد من الصحف في كثير من البلدان الأوروبية بنشر ما اعتبر رسوم ساخرة لمحمد.

وقالت صحيفة "همشهري" اليومية إن المسابقة صممت لاختبار حدود حرية التعبير وهي السبب الذي ساقه عدة صحف أوروبية لتبرير نشرها للرسوم الساخرة لمحمد.

وتابعت الصحيفة  : لقد دعت همشهري ، بعيداً عن أي نهج لإثارة صراع أو سلوك غير منطقي، فناني العالم إلى استخدام حرية التعبير لإرسال رسوم ساخرة حول تلك القضايا للمشاركة في المسابقة.

هذا ومن المقرر أن تبدأ المسابقة في 13 فبراير/ شباط.

وأضافت الصحيفة الثلاثاء "هل تسمح حرية التعبير الغربية بالحديث عن قضايا مثل جرائم أمريكا وإسرائيل أو حادث مثل المحرقة أم أن حرية التعبير تلك صالحة فقط لإهانة القيم المقدسة لدى الأديان السماوية؟ 

ويُذكر أن الصحيفة مملوكة من قبل بلدية طهران التي يسيطر عليها أتباع الرئيس الإيراني الإرهابي المجرم  محمود أحمدي نجاد المعروف بأنه كان من بين ال^رهابيين الذين احتجزوا  رهائن في السفارة الأمريكية بعيد سقوط نظام الشاه .

وقال داوود كاظمي المسؤول عن المسابقة إن كل من الفائزين الاثني عشر سيتم نشر رسمه الساخر كما سيحصل على قطعتي نقد ذهبيتين (يبلغ ثمن الواحدة منهما نحو 140 دولاراً ) كجائزة.

من جانبه دان مؤتمر الحاخامين الأوروبيين من مقره في بروكسل تلك  الفكرة والمسابقة  بشدة  وحث العالم الإسلامي على إدانتها أيضاً ، ووصفت رابطة مناهضة تشويه السمعة، التي تحارب معاداة السامية، المسابقة بأنها "مهيجة ومثير للحقد عن عمد."

وفي باريس قال رئيس مؤتمر الحاخامين الأوروبيين جوزيف سيتروك، وهو أيضاً كبير الحاخامين الفرنسيين:  "النظام الإيراني يهبط إلى أعماق جديدة عندما يعتبر قتل ستة ملايين يهودي مسألة تدعو للمرح والسخرية  أو لتسجيل نقاط سياسية رخيصة" .

مذكراً بدعوة الرئيس الإيراني في العام الماضي إلى محو إسرائيل من الخريطة، ورفضه المحرقة النازية بوصفها أسطورة غربية صليبية ، ودعوته لترحيل اليهود إلى أوروبا أو حتى ألاسكا .

وفي بيان أصدره مؤتمر الحاخامين، الذي يضم كبار حاخامي أكثر من 40 دولة أوروبية، قال سيتروك إن الحكومة الإيرانية تمثل تهديداً لليهود والمجتمع الدولي كله .

وقال :  "هذا اختبار للعالم الإسلامي ليقوم برد فعل فوري يدين الإيرانيين."*


----------



## Maya (16 فبراير 2006)

*تم توجيه دعوة  إلى الرسامين الدنمركيين الذين وضعوا الرسوم الكاريكاتورية عن محمد للمشاركة في المسابقة الكاريكاتورية للهولوكست التي تنظمها صحيفة إيرانية وذلك "للتكفير عن ذنوبهم" حسب قول أصحاب الصحيفة . ( وعسى أن يغفر اللات ذنوب أولئك الدنمركيين ) .

وقال محمد رضا زائري رئيس تحرير صحيفة "همشهري" الإيرانية الواسعة الانتشار في مؤتمر صحافي الثلاثاء أن "الرسامين الدنماركيين (..) يمكنهم المشاركة في مسابقة همشهري حول محرقة اليهود ليكفروا عن ذنوبهم عسى أن يغفر الله لهم"!!!!!!!!

وأطلقت هذه الصحيفة نوع من مسابقة دولية  للرسوم الكاريكاتورية عن موضوع محرقة اليهود.
إلا أن رضا زائري لم يوضح ما إذا كان بإمكان الرسامين الدنمركيين القدوم إلى إيران لاستلام جائزتهم إذا ما فازوا في المسابقة.

وندد زائري بردة فعل الدول الغربية على المسابقة التي أطلقتها صحيفته معتبرة أنها بمثابة "هجوم عسكري بينما الأمر لا يعدو أن يكون عملاً صحافياً".!!!!!

واضاف زائري "نحن نريد ان نعلم ما هي حدود حرية التعبير لقد طرحنا سؤالا ونريد جواباً . فالغرب يؤمن بحقيقة محرقة اليهود وإذا كان ذلك صحيحا فعليه أن يتقبل أن نطرح تساؤلات عن المحرقة وإذا كان ما نقوله كذباً فان الحقيقة ستظهر في النهاية".

وتابع "نحن نامل ان تساهم هذه الرسوم في الوصول الى الحقيقة (..) نحن لا نريد أن نسخر من أحد أو أن نقلل من احترام أحد".( أمة محترمة كمثلكم الأعلى قاطع الطريق) 

وكانت الصحيفة أعلنت رسمياً الاثنين إطلاق المسابقة بالتعاون مع موقع "بيت الكاريكاتور" في إيران على شبكة الإنترنت .

من جهته قال مدير "بيت الكاريكاتور" مسعود شجي طبطبائي "سنقبل أيضاً الرسوم التي تؤكد أن المحرقة حدثت فعلا".( أكاذيب محمدية قذرة كالحديث أن المحمديين يقبلون التعايش مع كل الأديان ، وأنهم يحترمون مقدسات الآخرين ) 

و أضاف أن الموضوع الرئيسي للمسابقة هو "جانب المحرقة الذي أدى إلى احتلال فلسطين وإنشاء دولة إسرائيل". ( يقصد تحرير أرض إسرائيل المقدسة من نجاسة المحمديين والعرب ) .

و أكد طبطبائي من جهة أخرى سحب رسوم الرسام الأسترالي مايكل لونيغ حول المحرقة بعد ان احتج على نشرها في الموقع. وقال "لقد طلب منا سحب رسومه لأنه تلقى تهديدات". ( مسرحية هزلية تحاول إعطاء الأهمية لصحيفة وضيعة تابة لنظام إرهابي مجرم  ) 

ونفى الرسام الأسترالي أن يكون قد قرر المشاركة في المسابقة. وقال لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي بي سي) "علمت الليلة الماضية (الاثنين) أن بعض رسومي التي تعود إلى سنوات عرضت في هذه المسابقة. هذا كذب وغش صادر على ما اعتقد من داخل استراليا". ( ولصوص أيضاً يسرقون رسوم الآخرين ويرغمونهم على الاشتراك في مهازلهم بالتأكيد  لن يكونوا أفضل من قدوتهم ) .

أضاف لونيغ بعد أن علم من مسؤول في صحيفة "ذي ايدج" التي تصدر في ملبورن (جنوب شرق) حيث يعمل بنشر هذه الرسوم انه "ضحية تلفيق رهيب ومؤذي".

وكانت الصحيفة رفضت في 2002 نشر هذه الرسوم لإساءاته لمشاعر الشعب اليهودي .

و أكد الرسام لونيغ انه تلقى مؤخراً عددا من الرسائل الإلكترونية المجهولة المصدر التي حثته على المشاركة في المسابقة إلا انه أكد انه مصدوم إزاء التعليقات التي نسبت إليه في هذا السياق.*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (17 فبراير 2006)

*درس فى المحمدية من انسان غلبان الى  رئيس تح&#1*

* :36_1_21: :36_1_21:  :36_1_21: :t33: :t33: *
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات .... اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات*
*ألا يعلم رئيس تحرير همشرى أن حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات قال*
*روى البخارى و مسلم فى صحيحيهما عن قتادة قال" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لا تدخل الملائكة بيت فيه كلب او تصاوير!"*
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات بئس لسم الفسوق بعد الايمان صدق اللات العظيم*
*الا يعلم رئيس تحرير همشرى أن حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات قال*
*عن عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرة ‏ عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه قال "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إن أكثر الناس عذابا يوم القيامة لهم المصورون"*
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات *
*كيف يفترى الهمشرى هذا و العياذ باللات على اللات شخصيا كذبا و يقول ان اللات سيغفر للرسامين الدنماركيين خطيئة الرسم إذا ارتكبوا نفس الخطيئة و رسموا ألم يقرأ القرآن يوما لعنه اللات فى كل كتاب و كراس و دفتر و كشكول و اجندة ألا يعلم ان اللات سبحانه قد قال فى محكم تنزيله و تطليعه : استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم ، ان تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة لن يغفر الله لهم .. .. *
*ألا يعلم هذا الهمشرى الزنديق و العياذ باللات ان القرآن مملوء بأقوال :ان الله لايهدي الظالمين-ان الله لا يهدي الكافرين -ان الله لا يهدي الفاسقين -وهكذا ...!((.-اذن يهدي من ؟!!! لا تجادل و لا تناقش يا أخ انسان غلبان لعنك اللات انت ايضا فأنت أكفر من الهمشرى مليون مرة))*
*إن موقف الهمشرى هذا يذكرنى بموقف كنت قد شاهدته فى مسلسل تليفزيونى عن ارهابى و شقيقه تاجر المخدرات و الارهابى يطلب اخفاء ملايين الدولارات التى سرقها من احد البنوك بعد قتل موظفيه بالمدافع الرشاشة فى غزوة نبوية مباركة على مؤسسة ربوية كافرة*
*تاجر المخدرات: و الفلوس دى سرقتها منين؟؟*
*الارهابى : آنا أسرق؟؟؟؟؟ خسئت يا لص يا تاجر الحرام*
*تاجر المخدرات : طيب أنا مالى سرقته. و إنت عارف. !ّ لكن مالك انت جايبه من أين؟*
*الارهابى : ما هو أنت لو تعرف أصول دينك ما كنتش تسأل السؤال الغبى ده .! مالى غنيمة إغتنمتها من كافر يتعامل فى الربا و العياذ باللات*

*و لو كان الهمشرى هذا يعرف أصول دينه ما كان زعم ان اللات يغفر و هو يعلم ان كل الآيات التى تتحدث عن الغفران آيات منسوخة *
*مشكلة المحمديين الآن اننا اصبحنا نعرف الديانة المحمدية أفضل منهم و متعمقين فيها اكثر منهم و نعرف احكامها الشرعية أفضل منهم بحيث يظهر المحمدى بهذا القدر من الجهل المطبق بأصول دينه مثلما ظهر رئيس تحرير همشرى لعنه اللات*


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2006)

هم المسلمين غايضين من اليهود كده ليه, يعني لنكون اكثر ايضاحا

شغلة عملوها ناس لنقل انهم مسيحيين, شو دخل اليهود في النص؟

بعدين استغرب صحيفة يكون ليها محرر بهذه السذاجة, و لا هي اصبحت مناسب بدون كفائات...

اه لو تشوفون حال المسلمين الي في الغرب, فعلا ماخذين على قفاهم و لا بيقولوا اخ

ناس ما تجي الا بالعين الحمرة...


----------



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*حتى الحلويات*

*الإيرانيون الذين يودون شراء ما يعرف بالحلويات الدنمركية من الآن فصاعداً ، عليهم أن يطلبوا ما صار يسمى بـ"ورود محمد". (  لا أعرف إن كان إطلاق هذا الاسم على الحلويات  يرضي اللات ) :dntknw: 

واستبدلت كل محلات بيع الحلويات عبر العاصمة طهران لوحاتها الإعلانية التي تشير إلى حيازتها على حلويات دانمركية بلوحات جديدة تحمل الاسم الجديد. 

وجاء هذا التغيير بعد أن أصدرت نقابة أصحاب محال بيع الحلويات قرار بتغيير اسم الحلويات الدانمركية في أعقاب موجات الاحتجاج التي لحقت بنشر الكاريكاتير المسيئة لمحمد في إحدى الصحف الدانمركية. 

وللحلويات الدانمركية شعبية كبيرة في إيران، ولم تلحقها مفاعيل قرار مقاطعة البضائع الدانمركية لأنها تصنع محلياً ( لا يجوز يا جماعة!!! المقاطعة واجب و يجب أن تشمل كل ما هو نصراني دانمركي أو بامتياز وإشراف من شركات نصرانية صهيونية  فلا يجوز اختراق هذه المقاطعة بقطعة حلويات  ) . :36_1_6: 

واظهر أحد صانعي الحلويات في طهران دعماً مطلقاً لهذا القرار ( تغيير الاسم )  مشيراً انه "بمثابة عقاب للذين يسيئون استعمال حرية التعبير من خلال إهانة الإسلام". ( هذا عقاب معنوي نابع من القلب وسيجعل باعة الحلويات في الدنمرك يبكون لأن أسماء حلوياتهم تغيرت ) !!!!*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 فبراير 2006)

*ورود محمد و إلا ورود عائشة؟؟*

*هل المقصود هو الدو ناتس و العياذ باللات؟؟؟؟*
*أم انها حلوى دنماركية اخرى غير الدوناتس اللعين لعنه اللات*
*أولا تسمية الدوناتس بالدوناتس هذا خطا تاريخى شائع نتيجة المؤامرة النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية لإجتزاز جذور الاسلام من العالم*
*فالدوناتس اخترعها العالم العربى الكبير ابن المسلطح سنة 12هجرية و كانت فى البداية مسلطحة و قد سجل براءة الاختراع على الحجر الاسود سنة 13هجرية و قد نزل ما يفيد تسجيلها بإسمه فى سورة براء*
*ثم فى عهد الخليفة عمر ابن الخطاب رضى اللات عنه و ارضاه أمر بعدم سلطحتها لأن ذلك مضيعة للزيت و العياذ باللات *
*و لكن العالم العربى الكبير ابن المفلطح إستطاع ان يحل الاشكالية و استطاع انتاجها مفلطحة و سماها الفلطحية و ظل المسلمون يستمتعون بها عقودا طوال بحمد اللات فى ظل احكام شرع اللات و فى الحروب الصليبية النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية تعرف عليها الدنماركيين و أطلقوا عليها فلطية لعدم قدرتهم على نطق حرف الحاء و التى تطورت و تحرفت بمرور الايام من فلطية الى دو ناتس ثم تطورت بعد ذلك فى انكلترا لتصبح" البان كيكس " و العياذ باللات و لكن الحمد للات فقد استطاع العالم المسلم الكبير احمدى نجاد اجراء تعديل كبير عليها و ازالة القلب المفرغ منها و أضاف بول البعير الى العجين و أسماها ورود محمد صلى اللات عليه و سلم*
*و تنظر هيئة كبار العلماء فى المملكة العربية السعودية هذا الموضوع لبحث هل استيرادها طازجة يوميا من ايران هو انكسار لاهل السنة و الجماعة أمام الشيعة الجعفرية الكافرة؟*
*بينما عبر السيد عمرو موسى رئيس الجامعة العربية عن سعادته بهذا التطور العلمى غير المسبوق الذى استطاعت الجمهورية الاسلامية تحقيقه و دعى الى منح العالم المسلم الكبير أحمدى نجاد جائزة نوبل فى الفيزياء على هذا الاختراع الجديد و ندد بالدوائر الغربية الكافرة التى تقلل من هذا النجاح الكبير و عقبال القنبلة النووية بإذن اللات*
:new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6:


----------



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...

لا شك أن نجاد وبعد إختراعه  العظيم سيسارع إلى آية اللات العظمى ويقبل يديه وقدميه وعمامته ويطلب مباركة إختراعه الجديد وتشجيعه ليستمر نجاد في مشواره لهزم الشيطانان الاكبر والأصغر وليثبت للعالم أنه كما كان إرهابياً مجرماً يخطف الأجانب في شبابه فهو ما يزال قادر على القيام بأمور تضايق و تزعج الشياطين الصغيرة والكبيرة ...

ولكن بصراحة لا أعرف إن كانت تلك الحلوى من نخب ثاني أو ثالث هل يجوز شرعاً بيعها على العربات أو البسطات المنتشرة هنا وهناك ، وإذا جاز ذلك فما هي الطريقة أو نوعية المناداة التي سيقوم بها البائع للتعريف عن وروده ؟ * :new6:


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 فبراير 2006)

*ورود محمد محروقة  يعنى محمد نفسه بيتحرق فى &#1*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...*
> 
> *لا شك أن نجاد وبعد إختراعه العظيم سيسارع إلى آية اللات العظمى ويقبل يديه وقدميه وعمامته ويطلب مباركة إختراعه الجديد وتشجيعه ليستمر نجاد في مشواره لهزم الشيطانان الاكبر والأصغر وليثبت للعالم أنه كما كان إرهابياً مجرماً يخطف الأجانب في شبابه فهو ما يزال قادر على القيام بأمور تضايق و تزعج الشياطين الصغيرة والكبيرة ...*
> 
> *ولكن بصراحة لا أعرف إن كانت تلك الحلوى من نخب ثاني أو ثالث هل يجوز شرعاً بيعها على العربات أو البسطات المنتشرة هنا وهناك ، وإذا جاز ذلك فما هي الطريقة أو نوعية المناداة التي سيقوم بها البائع للتعريف عن وروده ؟ *:new6:


*أختى فى الرب / مايا *
*سؤالك غاية فى الاهمية عن النداء الذى سينادى البائع عليه *
*ففى مصر هناك حشرة اسمها باللغة القبطية "مانتيس" و إسمها باللغة الانجليزية soothsayer*
*قرر فجأة رجال التعليم فى مصر انها حشرة عربية اسلامية منذ فجر التاريخ و إسمها الحقيقى حشرة" فرس النبى"؟؟؟*
*و المانتيس لمن لا يعرفه هو نواع من الجراء الذى يميل الى القفز اكثر من الطيران رغم انه قادر على الطيران و طول الحشرة حوالى ثلاثة سنتيمترات *
*الغريب ان هذه التسمية سببت إشكالية كبيرة للمدرسين فى مصر و هى هل يقولون "حشرة فرس النبى صلى اللات عليه و سلم" ؟؟*
*أم" حشرة فرس النبى عليه الصلاة و السلام " أم حشرة فرس النبى بدون ألقاب ؟*
*كما سببت إشكاليه اكبر للمدرس المسيحى الذى تحرم عليه عقيدته الدينية استخدام اسم الهه باطلا فى الحشرات او فى تمجيد مدعى النبوة و الارهابيين فكان المدرس المسيحى اذا قال حشرة فرس النبى بدون القاب هاج عليه تلاميذه و فتكوا به*
*و أذا قال حشرة فرس النبى صلى اللات عليه و سلم إتهموه بأنه يسخر من الههم و نبيهم *
*و أعتقد ان الاشكالية تزداد بشدة فى ايام المذابح العرقية ضد المسيحيين التى يسمونها هنا فى مصر الاحداث الفردية التى فاعلها ليس له اى اتجاهات فكرية او عقائدية او سياسية او دينية و ليس له اى ارتباطات تنظيمية و لم يسبق له ان ابدى رأيا فى اى شأن من شئون الحياة *

*كان اللات فى عون باعة الدو ناتس فى ايران *
*أولم يكن الدوناتس افضل من هذه التسمية الشائكة*
*يذكرنى الموضوع بمشهد فى فيلم الفتوة و كان الفيلم قد تم انتاجه بعد انقلاب السلب و النهب فى 23يوليو 1952 و لكن احداثه تدور قبل الانقلاب حيث كانت متاجر الفاكهة بالجملة تتعامل فى منتجات مزارع ملك مصر و كانت تهتف عن بيعه لتجار التجزئة " بطيخ مولانا بطيخ مولانا" فذهب فريد شوقى و اشترى عدد من الثمار و طاف شوارع القاهرة لبيعها فإكتشف ان البطيخ كله اقرع(ابيض اللون من الداخل اى غير ناضج) فعاد لتاجر الجملة ليعيده فقال له البطيخ طلع كله اقرع يا معلم*
*فرد المعلم غاضبا مدعيا محبته لمولانا الملك : انت بتقول على بطيخ مولانا أقرع.... يعنى معنى كدة ان مولانا نفسه أقرع*
*إلحقوا يا خلق الخائن العميل بيقول على مولانا اقرع ..فترك البائع البطيخ و فر*
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2006)

حلويات و جبنة و زبدة!!!!

طيب ماذا عن المواد الطبية الدنماركية التي يتم تصديرها للبلدان العربية, هل سيقومون بالامتناع عنها؟ و ماذا عن المساعدات المادية للدول الفقيرة العربية منها, هل ستتوقف عن استلامها؟

و هل تعلمون ان صادرات الدنمارك من الاجبان الى الدول الاوربية ازدادت مؤخرا دعما للدنمارك
حيث شركة arla لازالت تصدر لمستوردين عرب و لازالت ضمن ميزانيتها للعام 2005 للشهرين الاوائل, يعني لا يوجد تأثير اصلا...

و عجبي على امة كثرت ويلاتها من رسوم الامم الاخرى!!


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> حلويات و جبنة و زبدة!!!!
> 
> طيب ماذا عن المواد الطبية الدنماركية التي يتم تصديرها للبلدان العربية, هل سيقومون بالامتناع عنها؟ و ماذا عن المساعدات المادية للدول الفقيرة العربية منها, هل ستتوقف عن استلامها؟
> 
> ...


*الغريب يا أستاذى الحبيب My Rock هو ان مجمل واردات الدول الاسلامية جمعاء من الدنمارك1.3% من صادرات الدنمارك *
*و أن مجمل واردات الدنمارك من الدول الاسلامية جمعاء 0.5% من واردات الدنمارك *
*لأن الغالبية الكاسحة لتعاملات الدنمارك التجارية تصديرا و استيرادا هى تعاملات داخلية داخل جدران الاتحاد الاوروبى*

*أخى و حبيبى الاستاذ My Rock*
*لقد كنت واقفا فى صيدلية منذ يومين ففوجئت بفلاح يحمل تذكرة طبية لصرف انسولين (جميع الانسولين فى مصر وارد الدنمارك سواء مصدره الخنازير او الانسولين البشرى)*
*فنهره الصيدلى بمجرد ان رآه قائلا: ما بنتعاملش فى الانسولين .ماعندناش دول بيشتموا الرسول*
*فخرج الفلاح يجرجر أذيل الخيبة و اليأس و المرض يعتصره بينما القادة الذين هيجوا الرأى العام و عبأوا الداخل ضد الدنمارك اذا ارادوا الحصول على دواء فإنهم لن يصعب عليهم صرف اى تذكرة طبية من اسرائيل او بيروت او قبرص فى نفس اليوم لذلك فهم يحرضون الغوغاء و الجهلة على هذه التصرفات الغبية ظنا منهم ان ذلك سيمكنهم من ايقاف الضغوط الغربية عليهم للاصلاح الديمقراطى*
*و لا يضيع تحت الاقدام غير فقراء المسيحيين فى تلك البلاد ففقراء المسلمين يظنون ان الرسول سيعالجهم من مرض السكرى ببول البعير و عسل النحل *
*اما فقراء المسيحيين فلا هم سيتمكنون من الوصول لإسرائيل و بيروت و قبرص و اثينا و لا هم مقتنعين ببول البعير كعلاج شافى*
:thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001:
*أما ألطف نكتة فكانت قرار رئيس وزراء العراق الامتناع عن أخذ المعونة الدنماركية لأعمار العراق هذا العام عقابا للدنمارك على جريمتها الشنعاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فهل محمد حسنى مبارك لديه نفس القدر من الامانة الساذجة مع شعبه ام انه يكتفى بتحريض المسلمين فى كل مكان على ارتكاب الاعمال الارهابية مع الاستمرار فى استلام المعونة*


----------



## ابومريم (18 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حقيقة قد بدت البغضاء من أفواهكم وما تخفي صدوركم أكبر

لماذا كل هذا الحقد وهذه الكراهية
هل هذه هي المحبة التي تعلمتوها من كتابكم ؟؟؟

المهم لا يوجد هنا كلام يستحق عناء الرد سوى الآتي



> شغلة عملوها ناس لنقل انهم مسيحيين, شو دخل اليهود في النص؟


سؤال وجيه ويستحق الرد عليه 
فعلا ما دخل اليهود؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001: 

رسوم الهولوكوست ليست سبا في اليهود بقدر ما هي فضحا للغرب 
فرسوم الهولوكوست فضحت الغرب الذي يدّعي كذبا حرية الرأي وحرية التعبير

فأين هي حرية الرأي وحرية التعبير حينما نأتي للهولوكوست والسامية المقدسة؟؟؟؟

فأرادت تلك الجريدة أن تُخرس ألسنة كل من يدّعي حرية التعبير
وأرادت أن تفضح أن حرية تعبيرهم ما هي إلا وسيلة لسب المقدسات
ما هي إلا وسيلة لسب الأنبياء والمقدسات



> حيث شركة arla لازالت تصدر لمستوردين عرب و لازالت ضمن ميزانيتها للعام 2005 للشهرين الاوائل, يعني لا يوجد تأثير اصلا...


كلام وجيه 
ولكن يدعموها أو لا يدعموها هذا لا يهم
لكن الأهم هو أن المقاطعة قد أحرجتهم لدرجة أن باقي الدول الأوروبية تساندها حتى لا تقع

وها هو موقع شركة آرلا
http://www.arlafoods.com/APPL/HJ/HJ202COM/HJ202D01.NSF/O/3DE8AAFDECABBA97C12571020061F1C1

Arla affected by cartoons of Muhammed


----------



## ابومريم (18 فبراير 2006)

ملحوظة هامة 

لا يوجد مسلم في الدنيا كلها يسمى محمدي نسبة لمحمد
فمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ما هو إلا بشرا رسولا
ونحن نسمى مسلمين 

أما أنتم فتسمون مسيحيين نسبة للمسيح


أما هذا الذي يقول "اللات"
فاللات هذا ما هو إلا صنم ونحن لا نعبد الأصنام


و..
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2006)

طب ليه ما تعلق على الادوية و المساعدات, و لا هذا بيمس الرسول ايضا؟


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 فبراير 2006)

*من يحقد على المحمديين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟&#*



> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مريم*
> *لا يوجد مسلم في الدنيا كلها يسمى محمدي نسبة لمحمد*
> *فمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ما هو إلا بشرا رسولا*
> *ونحن نسمى مسلمين *


*وضعت كلمة "محمدى"  فى محرك البحث ياهوو و وجدت باللغة العربية 139000موقع و صفحة لها الاسم "محمدى" و لو بحثت باللغة الانجليزية فبالتأكيد ستجد أكثر*
*هل تتنكر لمحمد ؟ لك حق *


> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن مريم*
> *أما هذا الذي يقول "اللات"*
> *فاللات هذا ما هو إلا صنم ونحن لا نعبد الأصنام*


*إسأل رسول اللات الذى كان *
*يتلو فى سورة النجم الآية التى تقول" أفرأيت اللات والعزة ومنات الثالثة الأخرى تلك الغرانيق العُلا أن شفاعتهن لترتجى "  **صدق اللات العظيم *
*و يوم ان تلى هذه السورة فأحسن تلاوتها سجد أهل مكة كلهم وراؤه بعدما سجد هو إماما لهم على اختلاف آلهتهم  حتى ان الشيوخ المرضى الذين حالت حالتهم الصحية دون سجودهم اخذو حفنة من تراب الارض و عفروا بها جباههم !!! ولنلاحظ أنه قال غرانيق عُلا وشفاعة لترتجى أى أنها آلهة عظيمة ما هى هذه الآلهة العظيمة جدا جدا جدا القوية القادرة الجبارة ؟؟؟ إنها على حد قول رسول اللات هى "اللات" و"العزة" و"منات" *



> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مريم*
> *حقيقة قد بدت البغضاء من أفواهكم وما تخفي صدوركم أكبر*
> *لماذا كل هذا الحقد وهذه الكراهية*


*هل نحقد على تخلفكم ام على ارهابكم ؟*
*اطمئن ليس بكم اى صفة تغرى اى أحد بالحقد عليكم نحن فقط نحذر بعضنا البعض من خطركم فرغم ذلك فإننا نمطركم بمعوناتنا فلا نجد منكم غير الحقد و الكراهية و الحرق و القتل و السلب و النهب و النسف لا عجب و هذه اوامر رسول اللات الذى قال ما حدثنا ‏ به ‏سليمان بن داود المهري ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏حيوة بن شريح ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏جعفر بن مسافر التنيسي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يحيى البرلسي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حيوة بن شريح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إسحق أبي عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عبد الرحمن الخراساني ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عطاء الخراساني ‏ ‏حدثه أن ‏ ‏نافعا ‏ ‏حدثه عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ *
*‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول "‏ ‏إذا تبايعتم ‏ ‏بالعينة ‏ ‏وأخذتم ‏ ‏أذناب البقر ‏ ‏ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم ‏"*
*و هو القائل "بٌعِثْتَ بالسيف . بين يدىّ الساعة . حتى يٌعبَد الله وحده لا شريك له. و جٌعِلَ رزقى تحت ظل رمحى و جٌعِلَ الذلة و الصغار على من خالف امرى و من تشبه بقومٍ فهو منهم" رواه احمد ابن حنبل عن ابن عمر*



> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مريم*
> *رسوم الهولوكوست ليست سبا في اليهود بقدر ما هي فضحا للغرب *
> *فرسوم الهولوكوست فضحت الغرب الذي يدّعي كذبا حرية الرأي وحرية التعبير*


*من الناحية الدينية تمنح الدول الغربية حريات مطلقة غير محدودة و جميع الدول الغربية محايدة بنسبة200% أمام الاديان و لا توجد دولة غربية واحدة تجمع ضرائب من مواطنيها لنشر دين معين او لبناء دور عبادة لدين معين او لإنشاء وسيلة اعلام مخصصة لنشر  دين معين و لا توجد دولة غربية تعتبر دين جماعة من مواطنيها دينا رسميا لها يفرض شريعته على كل المواطنين*
*و المستوطنين العرب المحمديين يملأون العالم الغربى و هم يدخلونه مستوطنين متسلليل مستهجرين غير شرعيين مستمرئين للحصول على المعونات الاجتماعية الشهرية دون كلمة شكر او امتنان فيملأونه بجوامع و مدارس محمدية و يحاولون فرض ارهابهم على اهل البلاد الاصليين محاولين تدمير قوانين تلك البلاد الكافلة لحريات اهله على اراضيهم ساعين الى سجن اهل تلك البلاد الاصليين فى نفس السجن المحمدى الكبير الذى يسجنون فيه الاقليات المسيحية فى اوطانهم رغم ان هذه الاقليات هم اهل تلك البلاد الاصليين و ليسو مستوطنين كل العرب فى الغرب .دون ان يكون لديهم اى قدر من الوفاء للدول التى تدفع لهم ملايين اليوروهات كمعونات شهرية يتعيشون منها فى هذه البلدان كالملوك و الامراء فالعنصر الارهابى السورى "ابو لبن" الذى يحصل شهريا على 700يورو كمعونة من دافع الضريبة الدنماركى النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى قد جاب العالم كله محرضا المسلمين فى شتى اصقاع الارض على ارتكاب الجرائم المحمدية ضد الدنمارك بلاده؟؟؟؟ مطالبا اياهم بالامتناع عن شراء منتجاب بلده التى تدفع له 700يورو شهريا و عندما فجر العالم كله ارهابا محمديا عاد ىمنا للدنمارك دون ان يحس بلحظة خشية واحدة من  ان الدنمارك الكافرة الملعونة ستقطع عنه معونتها او تطرده من ارضها او تطرد200ألف عربى محمدى يقيمون فيها بصورة غير شرعية ...فهم بقدر ما يثقون بشدة فى ارهاب المحمديين و استجابتهم لأمرهم لهم بالارهاب فهم يثقون بإنسانية النصرانيين التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الكفرة و انهم سيسمحون لهم بالعودة لينهلوا ثانية من انهار المعونة الاجتماعية الكافرة من اموال الميسر و لحم الخنزير و الخمر و الربا و العياذ باللات التى للارهابى المحروم فيها  نصيب معلوم *
*هذا من الناحية الدينية اما من ناحية جريمة الوحش النازى ضد اليهود فهى مسألة سياسية  لا دخل فيها  للاديان حادثة حقيقية حديثة حدثت على مرأى و مسمع من كل مواطن اوروبى حيث كانت اوروبا حتى منتصف الاربعينيات من القرن العشرين قلعة للوحش النازى المجرم الذى سانده الملمون و ايده و رفعوا شعار الى الامام يا هتلر و اعجبوا بجرائمه و زعموا انه اسلم و حج سرا و سمى نفسه عبد الله المهدى هتلر*
*كما اسس العرب منظمة ارهابية اسمها منظمة الخنجر الاسلامية بزعامة المفتى امين الحسينى لمساندته لجمع اليهود و السلاف من شتى اصقاع اوروبا لحرقهم احياء فى فى أفران الغاز حتى تم قتل 6 مليون انسان فى تلك الافران و عندما حررت امريكا شعوب اروروبا من الوحش النازى كان لا يوجد احد فى اوروبا يستطيع ان ينكر او يقلل من بشاعة جريمة الوحش النازى و منظمة الخنجر الاسلامية ضد الانسانية فقد حدثت الجرائم على مرأى و مسمع من كل مواطن اوروبى و كانت افران الغاز و معسكرات التجميع فى كل مدينة اوروبية *
*و لكن اوروبا التى هالتها أن تحدث تلك الكارثة المعادية للانسانية بمجرد ان طهرت من الوحش النازى ارادت البحث عن طريقة تمنع تكرار هذه الكارثة مستقبلا و وجد الخبراء الاوروبيين انه لا داعى للخشية من تكرار هذه المذابح فى الحاضر فبشاعة الكارثة وحدها هى الحائل الوحيد دون تكرارها و بالفعل لأن كل مواطن اوروبى شهد بام عينيه الكارثة رؤية العين فلا يمكن ابدا فى هذا الجيل ان يظهر مجرم كاذب ينكر حدوث المذبحة او يقلل من بشاعتها فقد رأى الجميع الجريمة رؤية العين و هالته بشاعتها الرهيبة و لكن  الخشية قائمة فى مستقبل السنوات ماذا لو مرت خمسين سنة مثلا مات خلالها كل الاجيال الاوروبية التى شاهدت بام عيونها الكارثة الرهيبة بل و شاركت فيها و رأوا ضحاياها*
*ساعتها سيكون من الممكن ظهور مجرم كاذب فى البداية سيقلل من بشاعة الكارثة ثم بعد ذلك سينكر حدوث الكارثة و ساعتها فقط عندما يظهر من ينكر حدوث المذبحة سيظهر بعده مباشرة دكتاتور مجرم فى اوروبا سيعيد تكرار هذه المذبحة ليس من الضرورى ان تكون ضد اليهود و السلاف ربما ضد المستوطنين العرب المحمديين المستولين على المعونات الاجتماعية و لكنه سيدنس ارض اوروبا بمذبحة ضد الانسانية لذلك سنت القوانين التى تمنع التشكيك فى المذبحة حماية للاقليات المستوطنة فى اوروبا و اولها المستوطنين العرب المحمديين و حماية لطهر اوروبا من هذه الجرائم*



> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مريم*
> *فأرادت تلك الجريدة أن تُخرس ألسنة كل من يدّعي حرية التعبير*
> *فما هي إلا وسيلة لسب الأنبياء والمقدسات*


*لولا هذه الحرية التى تعتبرها وسيلة لسب المقدسات ما سمح لكم بالاستيطان فى اوروبا و لا الحصول على المعونات ولا سمح لكم بأغراق اوروبا فى المساجد و لما حافظ القانون هناك على انسانيتكم و كرامتكم الشخصية و لتم ذبحكم و أعلنت الحكومات انها حوادث جنائية فردية و الجانى ليس له اى اتجاهات فكرية او عقائدية او سياسية او دينية و ليس له اى ارتباطات تنظيمية و لم يسبق له ان ابدى رأيا فى اى شأن من شئون الحياة و لتم تطبيق سماحة المحمدية فيكم كما تطبقونها فينا*



> *المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مريم*
> *المقاطعة قد أحرجتهم لدرجة أن باقي الدول الأوروبية تساندها حتى لا تقع*


 
*إجمالى ما تستورده الدول الاسلامية جمعاء من الدنمارك هو 1.3% من صادرات الدنمارك*
*إجمالى ما تستورده الدنمارك من الدول الاسلامية 0.5% من واردات الدنمارك*
*وحدها الحكومة العراقية لكونها تعتمد على تمويل امريكا لإعادة اعمار العراق فقد كانت قادرة ان تكون امينة مع نفسها و بدلا من ان تحرض شعبها فى وسائل اعلامها على ان يقتل من يطعمونه اعلنت رفضها استلام المعونة الدنماركية هذا العام و لكن بقية الدول المحمدية آثر حكامها تحريض شعوبهم على قتل و ذبح و حرق من يطعمونهم مع الاستمرار بالمطالبة بحق السائل و المحروم فى معونات الدنمارك لدول العالم الفقيرة دون ذرة خجل *
​


----------



## Maya (19 فبراير 2006)

*هددت جماعة إيرانية السبت كل من الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا بضربات انتحارية ضد قوات التحالف في العراق حال شن هجوم على منشآت إيران النووية.

وقال الناطق باسم حركة "الإستشهاديون" محمد علي صمادي  : إن الحركة لديها عدة مئات من المتطوعين لتنفيذ عمليات انتحارية" نقلاً عن الأسوشيتد برس.
وتوعد  صمادي الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا برد صارم على أي هجوم قد تتعرض له المنشآت النووية في بلاده قائلاً : ( بما يزيد عن الألف من الساعين للشهادة المدربين ، نحن على استعداد للهجوم على المواقع البريطانية والأمريكية الحساسة حال شنهم لهجوم على منشآت إيران النووية ) .

قالت الجماعة إن ''الاشتشهاديين'' هم سلاح إيران النووي . 
وأضاف قائلاً "لدينا العديد من المتطوعين حال أي هجوم ،  إن مواقعهم (أمريكا وبريطانيا) الحساسة قريبة من الحدود الإيرانية ، وتطرق إلى تاريخ استخدام العمليات الانتحارية كسلاح وأشاد به كتكتيك فلسطيني ناجع للغاية في مواجهة إسرائيل .

و تم عرض أشرطة فيديو تصور بعض العمليات الانتحارية ضد إسرائيل من بينها عملية "مستوطنة موراغ" بالقرب من رفح في شريط غزة الحدود في فبراير/شباط العام الفائت التي راح ضحيتها ثلاثة جنود إسرائيليين بجانب المنفذين الاثنين.

ونفى العضو السابق في الحرس الثوري الإيراني  حسن عباسي، أمام حشد من الحضور بلغ قرابة المائتين سعي إيران لامتلاك أسلحة نووية، كما تزعم الولايات المتحدة وحلفائها . (واللات شهيد على ما يقول ) .:t31: 

وقال عباسي :  "الساعون للشهادة هم سلاحنا النووي." ( لا يوجد أوضح من مثل هذا الإعتراف عن حقيقة شعب حتى جيناته الوراثية تحوي إرهاب وقتل وإجرام وحقد أسود مجرم وكراهية ليس لها حدود ) . 

وعبر قرابة 50 طالباً عقب  اللقاء عن استعدادهم  لـ"الشهادة" وتنفيذ عمليات انتحارية وقاموا بتعبئة استمارات عضوية.  ( غريب ألهذا الحد جنة الحوريات مزدحمة حتى يعبئ الأبطال استمارات  ويكتبوا طلبات عضوية  )  

وقال الطالب في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية، رضا هكشيناز : "هذه فرصة سانحة فريدة لي للموت في سبيل الله، بجانب أخواني في فلسطين.. لذلك سجلت أسمي." ( وعسى أن يسكنك اللات جحيمه في أحضان حوريات الجحيم إلى جانب ياسر عرفات وبقية الإرهابيين من أخوانك الفلسطينيين  ) .:sad_smile: 

وبدورها قالت الطالبة مريم أميريه : (  نحن نحاول الدفاع  عن  الإسلام) . ( غريب أمر هذه الانتحارية المستقبلية ألا تعرف أن المرأة المنتحرة  في جنة الحوريات تحصل على رجل واحد بينما الانتحاري أو الاستشهادي الرجل يحصل على 72 حورية ، فهذا ليس عدل يا إرهابية ولا يناسب حقوق المرأة في العدل والمساواة  فعليك التروي قليلاً قبل أن تقرري وتطالبي بحقوقك كاملة ) .:thnk0001: 

ويشار أن حركة "الاستشهاديون" قد ظهرت في أواخر عام 2004 وتجند أعضائها  بصورة عشوائية خلال صلوات الجمعة أو اللقاءات الدورية للجماعة (  لتوفير جيش من المنتحرين يكون جاهز لخدمة اللات عفواً لخدمة نظام الملالي وولاية الفقيه وتحقيق أهدافهما  ) .*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (19 فبراير 2006)

*لو رجل واحد و لكن ملكية خاصة O.k و لكن رجل  اشتر&#15*

:t33: 





			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *وبدورها قالت الطالبة مريم أميريه : ( نحن نحاول الدفاع عن الإسلام) . ( غريب أمر هذه الانتحارية المستقبلية ألا تعرف أن المرأة المنتحرة في جنة الحوريات تحصل على رجل واحد بينما الانتحاري أو الاستشهادي الرجل يحصل على 72 حورية ، فهذا ليس عدل يا إرهابية ولا يناسب حقوق المرأة في العدل والمساواة فعليك التروي قليلاً قبل أن تقرري وتطالبي بحقوقك كاملة ) . *
> 
> *.*


*و يا ليتها ستحصل على رجل واحد تنفرد هى وحدها عن جنس الحوريات به*
*و لكن سيشاركها فيه حوالى 76 أخريات أربعة من زوجاته الارضيات و الباقيات من الكافرات الفاسقات اللائى تخيرهن من أهل النار بصفات محددة و هى*
*(1) ان يكون فى عيونها حور*
*(2) أن يكون لها قبل شهى [ مذاق القبلة يعجب المؤمنين من الجهاديين الاستشهاديين]*
*(3) أن تكون ثقيلة الوزن جدا لدرجة أن لا مؤاخذة ثقل وزن مقعدتها يميل كوكب الارض كله*

*كل هذا بينما تبقى هى منتظرة دورها اذا إستطاع المؤمن ان ينظر فى وجهها المحروق و لديه كل هذا القدر من النساء من أهل النار الكافرات العاهرات المحترفات اللائى ربما يسببن انتشار مرض الايدز فى الجنة*
*فقد قال رسول اللات صلى اللات عليه و سلم "‏‏إن أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة إن له لسبع درجات وهو على السادسة وفوقه السابعة وإن له لثلاث مائة خادم ‏ ‏ويغدى عليه ويراح كل يوم ثلاث مائة صحفة ‏ولا أعلمه إلا قال ‏من ذهب في كل صحفة لون ليس في الأخرى وإنه ليلذ أوله كما يلذ آخره وإنه ليقول يا رب لو أذنت لي لأطعمت أهل الجنة وسقيتهم لم ينقص مما عندي شيء**وإن له من الحور العين لاثنين وسبعين زوجة سوى أزواجه من الدنيا وإن الواحدة منهن ليأخذ مقعدها قدر ميل من الأرض*" *مسند أحمد 10511.* 
:new2: :t33: :new2: :t33: :new2: :t33: :new2: :t33: :new2: :t33: :new2: 
*أما لو قامت بالعملية الجهادية الاستشهادية الفدائية دون ان يكون لها زوج من أهل الارض فيبقى حظها تعس جدا فستمضى الحياة فى الجنة وحيدة على ضفاف انهار الخمر تتجرع منها لتنسى و لن تجد لها سميرا الا كأس الرضا و النور*
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## Maya (19 فبراير 2006)

*يبدو واضحاً من التطورات الأخيرة أن الخناق  يضيق على النظام الإيراني الذي أخذ يتخبط يميناً وشمالاً فالسياسات الحمقاء للإرهابي أحمدي جاد وسوء تصرفه تزيد يوماً بعد يوم فرصة الخلاص من هذا النظام المجرم القائم على الإرهاب والقتل وسلب السلطة وتحويل الشعب إلى مجرمين وانتحاريين...

 و ما فعل نجاد من إنكار للكارثة التي حلت بالشعب اليهودي على يد الوحش النازي وتعمد السخرية عبر صحيفة همشهري من المعاناة التي تعرض لها اليهود والتي حاول تبريرها بأنها  اختبار لحرية الرأي في أوروبا ما هي إلا معادة للسامية من الصميم ونقمة على هذا الشعب الصغير الذي تمكن خلال سنوات قليلة بناء حضارة تضاهي تاريخ العرب والمحمديين منذ ظهروا على الأرض ، وحقدهم على الشعب اليهودي نابع من كراهية عنصرية عقائدية مسمومة مفعمة بالغيرة والحسد لهذا الشعب الضئيل العدد الكبير بالفعل فهم يشاهدون مكانة اليهود في أوروبا والاحترام الذي يحظون به والذي صنعوه بأنفسهم وينظرون لحالة الدول المحمدية المتخلفة والمهاجر العربي المكروه في كل البلاد الأوروبية وينظر إليه كمتسول وجائع ولص  يسعى للحصول على لقمة لعيش لا بل يصطحب معه زوجة أو زوجتان أو ثلاثة وكثير من الأطفال ليزيد البطالة في أوروبا والمشاكل الإجتماعية   وينشر الجريمة والأنحطاط الأخلاقي والثقافي ويسيء لصورة أوروبا الحضارية ويثير الشغب الأسود كما حدث في فرنسا نهاية العام  ..

إيران تقارن بينها وبين الشعب اليهودي فتجد الفارق شاسع وواسع جداً لذلك يحاولون في أي فرصة السخرية والانتقام الكلامي وعبر التلفزيون ومنذ فترة عدة أشهر ظهر عمل تلفزيوني إيراني موجه للأطفال يشجع الفلسطينيين  على قتل اليهود الذين يصفونهم حرفياً  بأحفادالقردة والخنازير ، ولكن المطمئن في المعادلة أن اليهود لا يردون على إيران مباشرة و لا يتبعون نفس أسلوبها ،وهذا أسلوب اليهود فهم يعملون بصمت ومن خلال طرق لا يمكن لأحد تصورها حتى الوصول إلى الهدف وتوجيه ضربة قاضية فالمعركة لا تكون بإلحاق إصابة أو إصابتين إنما المعركة تكون قاضية ولو طال الزمن فهذا الشعب يجيد الصبر والانتظار  ..

فأكثر من شرورك يا نجاد وأكثر من حقد يا خامنئي واصرخوا و اهتفوا وادعوا بالموت لأمريكا والموت لإسرائيل وللشياطين الصغيرة والكبيرة واسخروا يا شعب الفرس لكن سيضحك كثيراً من يضحك أخيراً ومن يدفع الثمن هذه الأيام يدفعه غالياً جداً ومن يقترب من النار لن يكون سعيداً جداً وإن الغد لناظره قريب  ...*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 فبراير 2006)

*أرهب يرهب إرهابا فهو إرهابى*

:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: *نتيجة للتأثير الشديد الذى تسببه مواقف الحكام المحمديين كأحمدى نجاد فى الغوغاء و الدهماء المحمديين من ابناء قبائل الحواسة المحمدية فى شمال نيجيريا فقد إستشهد فى نيجيريا أمس أكثر من 16 مؤمنا مسيحيا من قبائل اليوروبا المؤمنة بيد عصابات الارهاب المحمدى التى خرجت من جامع حاجى محمد بمدينة ميدوجوري الذى أنشاته الحكومة المصرية و يتبع مؤسسة الازهر الارهابية المصرية بعد ان القى الامام المصرى الجنسية خطبة إرهابية طالب فيها ابناء قبائل الحواسة المحمدية (يسميها الازهريين فى مصر قبائل "الحواسة" كنوع من الزعم بعروبتهم و لكن اسمها الحقيقى قبائل الهوسا ) بالثأر لنبيهم الاشهب من النصارى الكفرة فى نيجيريا لأن الوسيلة الوحيدة التى يستطيع المحمديين منع الغربيين من التعرض بالمناقشة او الكتابة او الرسم أو الدراسة لنبيهم الاشهب هى إشعار النصارى الكفرة فى كل مكان ان مذابح عرقية رهيبة ستجرى لأبناء دينهم فى كل مكان فى العالم اذا تعرضوا لهذا الشخص المائت منذ 1400سنة كما وزع ثلاثة صور على المصلين المحمديين تصور صور لخنزير مكتوب عليه محمد و زعم انها من الصور الدنماركية التى تصور محمد . و بالرغم من أن الصور الثلاثة التى وزعها ليس لها علاقة بالصور الدنماركية التى هى صور صامتة لا يوجد اى تعليق يظهر اعتقاد راسمها ان هذا هو محمد بل ان بعضها لا تظهر به شخصية عربية من الاساس و لكن يبدو ان الامام المصرى رأى انه ربما يتهم هو بشتم الرسول الاشهب اذا اظهر لهم الصور الحقيقية دون تعليق حيث سيظهر انه بالفعل يتصور ان نبيه زير نساء و قاطع طريق و الا لما اعتقد انه هو من بالصور فآثر التدليس بغية اثارة اعمال الارهاب و بالفعل خرجت جحافل المحمديين المسلحين بالسيوف و قضبان الحديد و دوارق الكيروسين من المسجد هائجة بقيادة الامام المصرى متوجهة الى وسط البلدة*
*فقاموا بحرق و هدم أكثر من 31 كنيسة 10 كنائس برتستانية و 21كنيسة كاثوليكية و كما قاموا بنهب (إغتنام ) و حرق و تدمير أكثر من 150متجرا مملوكا لمسيحيين و تعرض أكثر من 300مسيحى لإصابات خطيرة توفى منهم 15 على اثر تلك الاصابات خلال أطول يوم شهدته ولاية بورنو شمال شرق البلاد. *
*وقالت الشرطة إنها فرضت حظر التجول في المنطقة فور ان علمت السلطات الفيدرالية بوقوع المذابح *
*وهذه هي أول مذابح ارهابية يقوم بها المحمديين من قبائل الحواسة فى نيجيريا على خلفية الرسوم الدنماركية غير ان حوادث الارهاب المحمدى ضد المسيحيين ليست غريبة على تلك البلاد منذ ان أعلنت حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية دفع خمسين مليون دولار لحاكم اى ولاية تعلن تطبيق احكام الشريعة الارهابية فيها كمكافئة على ان تدفع مساهمة سنوية فى ميزانية الولاية 75مليون دولار ، مما أشعل اعمال الارهاب ضد المسيحيين فى كل الولايات التى يخشى المحمديين فيها من أنهم ليسوا بالاغلبية الكافية لفرض تغيير دستور الولاية فيها فى محاولة لإجبار المسيحيين على الرحيل من ديارهم بحيث تزداد حجم غالبية المحمديين فى تلك الولايات حتى يتمكنوا من فرض تغيير دستور الولاية مما شكل مصدر قلاقل دائمة فى تلك البلاد التي ينقسم شعبها تقريبا بين محمديين ومسيحيين. *
*و من أشهر المذابح العرقية التى ألمت بالمسيحيين فى نيجيريا على يد الارهابيين المحمديين الخاضعين للتحريض الازهرى . ما الم بهم فى شهر يناير 2004 حيث تم ذبح ثلاثة آلاف مسيحى فى مدينة كانو النيجيرية لأن إمرأة مسيحية متبرجة مرت أمام مسجد إسلامى فى تلك المدينة التى كان محمدييها يستعدون لدخول استفتاء حول تغيير دستور الولاية بحيث ينص على تطبيق الشريعة الارهابية و رأت القيادات الازهرية ان مذبحة بهذا الحجم ستخيف المسيحيين و تمنعهم من المشاركة فى الاستفتاء و ربما تجبرهم على مغادرة الولاية الى ولايات اخرى.*
*ووصف شهود العيان لوكالات الانباء تفاصيل مذبحة الامس و كيف كان المحمديين يلحقون الاذى بأى شيئ غير محمدى يصادفهم فى طريقهم بلا شفقة و لا رحمة و كيف تعمدوا استهداف ممتلكات الاقلية المسيحية في مدينة ميدوجوري التي انطلقت فيها المظاهرات. *
*وقال أحد السكان لمراسلى وكالات الانباء العالمية "لقد أحرق المتظاهرون مالا يقل عن 31كنيسة وبعض الفنادق وأكثر من 120 متجرا وأكثر من 10 سيارات حديثة". *
*وقال حاكم الولاية مودو شيريف إن سلطات الولاية قد أعجزتها الصدمة والاشمئزاز فى البداية بسبب تلك الاضطرابات المدنية مما أخر جهود الانقاذ بشدة *
*وقد إستشهد 15 مسيحيا على الاقل فى المدينة، فيما إستشهد مسيحى واحد في أعمال إرهاب محمدى مشابهة في ولاية كاتسينا في شمال-وسط البلاد. *
*وقالت الشرطة إنها قد تعلمت الدرس و اعتقلت أكثر من 200 شخص من مثيرى الضغائن و المحرضين على اعمال العنف في الولايتين إلى ان تهدأ الامور.*

البيانات الخبرية التى تم الاستعانة بها فى اعداد الموضوع مصدرها اخبار كريستيان ساينس مونيتور


----------



## Maya (21 فبراير 2006)

*نفى وزير الخارجية الإيراني - منوشهر متقي - يوم الاثنين أن بلاده تريد "محو إسرائيل من الخريطة" وقال أن تصريحات الرئيس الإيراني محمود احمدي نجاد في هذا الشأن أسيء فهمها ، وقال متقي باللغة الإنجليزية في مؤتمر صحفي بعد أن ألقى كلمة أمام أعضاء لجنة الشؤون الخارجية بالبرلمان الأوروبي "لا يستطيع أحد أن يزيل بلداً من الخريطة. هذا سوء فهم في أوروبا لما صرح به رئيسنا."
و أضاف "كيف يمكن إزالة بلد من الخريطة؟ انه يتحدث عن النظام. نحن لا نعترف بشرعية هذا النظام."( من المعيب أن تكذب أيها  وزير ... فالإرهابي المجرم محمود أحمدي نجاد رئيس نظامك الإرهابي المجرم قال حرفياً واستناداً لأفكار وأقول الإرهابي الأكبر  الخميني بأنه يجب إزالة دولة إسرائيل من الخارطة  ، وإذا كنت لا تعلم ما يعني مصطلح " دولة "  فعد إلى كتب القانون الدولي والمصطلحات السياسية لتعرف أن الدولة كمفهوم عام وشامل لا يعني نظام أو حكومة وإنما  يعني النظام و  الشعب والبنية التحية والجيش وكل ما هو يحمل لقب البلد المتواجد فيه ، فلا تظن أن الناس أغبياء حتى تكذب أنت ونظامك فالكلام كان  واضح وقد سجل حرفياًً كما صدر عن فم ذلك المجرم ) ..

و أثار احمدي نجاد عاصفة من الإدانة في أكتوبر تشرين الأول الماضي بعد أن نقلت وكالة الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية الرسمية للأنباء عنه قوله في أحد المؤتمرات ان " دولة إسرائيل يجب أن تمحى من الخريطة". ( و نجاد لم يعترض على ذلك لا هو ولا الإرهابي الأكبر الذي يرعاه وأكدوا هذا الموقف في ذلك الحين لا بل عبروا ان إزالة دولة إسرائيل من الوجود هو حلم لكل المحمديين  ) .

وجاءت تصريحات متقي فيما يسعى الوزير الإيراني لطمأنة أعضاء البرلمان الأوروبي ومؤسسات الاتحاد الأوروبي إلى أن طهران لا تطمح لإنتاج أسلحة نووية رغم الشكوك واسعة النطاق في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة في أهداف برنامج إيران النووي.

كما أقر متقي بمحرقة النازي التي قتل فيها ستة ملايين يهودي رغم وصف احمدي نجاد لها في ديسمبر كانون الأول الماضي بأنها خرافة ( غريبة يا وزير أنت تعترف بلسانك أنها حقيقة !!! معقول ؟؟؟؟!!!  غريب ألم يقل رئيسك الإرهابي المجرم وراعيه الإرهابي الأكبر  حرفياً أنها أسطورة صليبية أوجدها الغرب لزرع اليهود في المنطقة ، أنت تعود مرة أخرى للكذب والمراوغة ولكن عليك اختيار أكاذيب موفقة يا منوشهر متقي ولتعلم أن سيدك نجاد لن يرضى عن أقوالك فأنت تكذبه هو وسيده الخامنئي ) .  

وقال متقي متحدثاً من خلال مترجم "أصدقاؤنا في أوروبا يشددون على أن هذه الجريمة وقعت وهم ذكروا أرقاماً معينة لما عانوا بالفعل ونحن لا نجادل في ذلك لكن ما نقوله في هذا الشأن هو تصحيح مثل هذا الحدث المريع فلماذا يجب على المسلمين أن يدفعوا الثمن." ( غريب أيضاً الغرب وأوروبا أصبحوا أصدقاء وهم يعرفون بقوى الاستكبار الصليبي الكافر المجرم ، ثم ما دخل المحمديين في الموضوع فالعرب والمحمديين هم من صنعوا مشاكلهم بأنفسهم من لحظة قرروا احتلال أرض الغير بحد السيف وقوة السلاح وكل من يسلب ويسرق وينهب وينشر دين بالقتل والإرهاب والإجرام لا بد أن يأتيه يوم يدفع فيه الثمن غالياً وهذا ما يحدث الآن ) ...*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (27 فبراير 2006)

*Did you forget? Najad..*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *"لا يستطيع أحد أن يزيل بلداً من الخريطة. هذا سوء فهم في أوروبا لما صرح به رئيسنا."*
> *و أضاف "كيف يمكن إزالة بلد من الخريطة؟ ...*



* الرجل يمارس أفضل الفضائل فى الدين المحمدى  وفقا لمذهب التقية *
*فمذهب التقية يقوم على أن الكذب هو أفضل الفضائل  اذا كان من شأنه وقاية الاسلام و المسلمين و دار الاسلام  من فضح نقيصة مستورة  بهم او  كان من شأنه إلحاق الضرر بالكافرين و الكفرو دار الكفر بإلصاق نقيصة بهم*
*و لكن كما نقول دائما كارثة المحمديين الكبرى هى ان الغربيين يعرفون الدين المحمدى و يفهمونه حتى أكثر منهم هم و لم يعد أحدا ساذجا فى الغرب بعد 11سبتمبر*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *أصدقاؤنا في أوروبا يشددون على أن هذه الجريمة وقعت وهم ذكروا أرقاماً معينة لما عانوا بالفعل ونحن لا نجادل في ذلك لكن ما نقوله في هذا الشأن هو تصحيح مثل هذا الحدث المريع فلماذا يجب على المسلمين أن يدفعوا الثمن.*



* الدور العربى المحمدى فى الكارثة العظمى معلوم و مدون من خلال منظمة الخنجر الأسلامية التى قادها المفتى أمين الحسينى  لتجميع العبرانيين و السلاف  لتقديمهم كوقود لأفران الغاز المحمدية النازية*
*و قد صدرت اوامر بالقبض على المفتى امين الحسينى لتقديمه لمحاكم نورنبرج بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية كمجرم  ضد الانسانية فى جريمة المحرقة  و لكن منظمة  الحرس الحديدى التابعة لخليفى المحمديين فاروق الاول نجحت فى تهريبه من لندن للقاهرة فى صندوق موتى  قبل القبض عليه بساعات حيث  ظل يقيم بقصر الملك بأنشاص  بهوية مزورة الى ان مات عام 1970 و سار فى جنازته جمال عبد الناصرو السادات*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (27 فبراير 2006)

*Did you forget? Najad..*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *"لا يستطيع أحد أن يزيل بلداً من الخريطة. هذا سوء فهم في أوروبا لما صرح به رئيسنا."*
> *و أضاف "كيف يمكن إزالة بلد من الخريطة؟ ...*



* الرجل يمارس أفضل الفضائل فى الدين المحمدى  وفقا لمذهب التقية *
*فمذهب التقية يقوم على أن الكذب هو أفضل الفضائل  اذا كان من شأنه وقاية الاسلام و المسلمين و دار الاسلام  من فضح نقيصة مستورة  بهم او  كان من شأنه إلحاق الضرر بالكافرين و الكفرو دار الكفر بإلصاق نقيصة بهم*
*و لكن كما نقول دائما كارثة المحمديين الكبرى هى ان الغربيين يعرفون الدين المحمدى و يفهمونه حتى أكثر منهم هم و لم يعد أحدا ساذجا فى الغرب بعد 11سبتمبر*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *أصدقاؤنا في أوروبا يشددون على أن هذه الجريمة وقعت وهم ذكروا أرقاماً معينة لما عانوا بالفعل ونحن لا نجادل في ذلك لكن ما نقوله في هذا الشأن هو تصحيح مثل هذا الحدث المريع فلماذا يجب على المسلمين أن يدفعوا الثمن.*



* الدور العربى المحمدى فى الكارثة العظمى معلوم و مدون من خلال منظمة الخنجر الأسلامية التى قادها المفتى أمين الحسينى  لتجميع العبرانيين و السلاف  لتقديمهم كوقود لأفران الغاز المحمدية النازية*
*و قد صدرت اوامر بالقبض على المفتى امين الحسينى لتقديمه لمحاكم نورنبرج بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية كمجرم  ضد الانسانية فى جريمة المحرقة  و لكن منظمة  الحرس الحديدى التابعة لخليفة المحمديين فاروق الاول نجحت فى تهريبه من لندن للقاهرة فى صندوق موتى  قبل القبض عليه بساعات حيث  ظل يقيم بقصر الملك بأنشاص  بهوية مزورة الى ان مات عام 1970 و سار فى جنازته جمال عبد الناصرو السادات*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (27 فبراير 2006)

*سلامة فى خير!!!*

*لا أعلم لماذا أشفق على اى وزير خارجية يعمل مع أرهابى مثل "نجاد" او القذافى" و الى حد ما  الرئيسين اليمنى و السودانى*
* فوزير الخارجية هذا يذكرنى دائما بفيلم "سلامة فى خير " للكاتب و الممثل الكوميدى نجيب الريحانى و فى هذا الفيلم اضطر أمير احد البلدان"الشيشان" فى العهد العثمانى  الذى يقوم بزيارة للقاهرة الى ان يستأجر "سلامة" عامل التوصيل فى محلات اقمشة  الخواجة اسحق عنبر  لينتحل صفة امير الشيشان خشية ان تكون هناك مؤامرة لإغتياله من الجالية الشيشانية فى القاهرة و نظرا لان سلامة شخص جاهل فقد كان يتفوه بتفوهات غبية جاهلة كثيرا و كان وزير الخارجية الذى يرافقه يضطر للكذب و الاستظراف بنفس طريقة وزير خارجية ايران لتبرير اقوال سلامة الجاهلة*
*نظرا لأن الشعوب المحمدية شعوب حاقدة بطبيعتها فهى عندما تختار حكامها لا تختار الافضل بالنسبة لها بل فقط الاسوء بالنسبة  للآخرين حتى لو كان الاسوء بالنسبة لهم هم ايضا !*
*لذلك فنجد  انك لو خيرت الايرانيين بين ان يحكمهم  أفضل خبير اقتصادى سياسى ينقل بلادهم نقلة حضارية عظمى و لكن الغرب لا يحتقره و لا يناصب هو الغرب العداء *
*و ما بين سفيه كنجاد فإنهم سيجمعون على السفيه لمجرد انه يناصب الغرب العداء حتى لو كان سفيه سيورط ايران فى كوارث عظمى*
* و العبئ الاثقل فى هذه الحالة يكون على التكنوقراطيين الذين يعملون مع مثل هذا المعتوه حيث يضطرون الى الاستهبال و الاستعباط و ادعاء الغباء و الجهل  و الكذب فى محاولة لتقليل الكوارث التى يتسبب بها المعتوه الذى يعملون لديه*
*و نرى هذا الدور يقوم به وزير الخارجية المصرى ابو الغيط بالنسبة لمعتوهى و مجرمى حماس الذين اوصلتهم المخابرات المصرية الى الحكم فى غزة و يجد وزير خارجية مصر ان عليه ان يقوم  مع ارهابيو حماس بنفس دور " متقى" مع المعتوه نجاد*

*أذكر اننى كنت اثناء الانتخابات البرلمانية قبل السابقة فى مصر  فى احدى القرى و كانت العائلة العصبية التى تسيطر على القرية ترشح كبيرها للبرلمان كل عام و لكن كبيرها هذا  أسقطت الحكومة الحصانة عنه و سجنته بتهمة الاتجار بالمخدرات فقامت العائلة بترشيح معتوه مجنون (فعلا  شخص متخلف عقليا فقير و يعمل متسول بالقرية) للبرلمان ضد مرشح الحزب الحاكم و انتخبت المعتوه المتخلف عقليا و اوصلته للبرلمان فعلا  إنتقاما من الحكومة و وقف ابن كبير العائلة بفخر يقول لقد عاقبنا الحكومة بأن  أظهرنا لها ان اتفه رجل بقريتنا العظيمة قادر على ان يهزم مرشح الحكومة؟؟  *
*لقد إختاروا شخص متخلف عقليا فعلا و ليس وصف منى   نكاية فى الحكومة حتى لو تسبب بتخلفه العقلى فى كوارث لهم*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (27 فبراير 2006)

*هتلر و محمد  اداتى صراع بين المتحضرين و اله&#1*

*إقتباس............................منقول..............................إقتباس..........................منقول*​*بقلم: ديفد بروكس -كاتب عمود دائم بصحيفة نيو يورك تايمز*
*تريدون منا أن نعرف كيف تشعرون.*
* نفترض أن صحيفة عربية نشرت كاريكاتيرية لهتلر نائم على الفراش مع آن فرانك (الفتاة اليهودية التي ماتت مع أسرتها في معسكرات الموت وتركت يوميات رائعة) .بالتأكيد سنشعر بالاساءة الرهيبة و لكن هل سندمر الكون؟*
* نفهم نحن في الغرب  المدي الحقيقى لإساءة الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية الدنمركية لكم.. وكذلك تفهمون  أننا شعرنا بالاساءة بشدة و بنفس الدرجة  عندما أجرت صحيفة إيرانية مسابقة رسوم كاريكاتير عن المحرقة اليهودية 
أمامي الرسم الكاريكاتير لهتلر مع آن فرانك المنشور فى الصحف الايرانية  وقد فرغا لتوهما من العملية الجنسية. وهتلر يقول لها: آن. دوني هذا في يومياتك" بيد أنني لا زلت لا أدري شعوركم. لازلت لا أشعر أنه يتحتم على أن أشعل النار في السفارات أو أقطع الرؤوس، أو أدعو الله أو بن لادن لاستئصال شأفة أعدائي. لا زلت لا أشعر بغضبكم لا أشعر أنني مهدد برسوم كاريكاتيرية غبية عديمة الذوق.
في البداية تعاطفت مع غضبكم بسبب الرسوم الدنماركية لأنه ليس من الأدب أن نهين الرموز الدينية للآخرين. لكن مع انتشار الهياج، وأصبحت المسألة عالمية تذكر الكثيرون منا في الغرب الهوة السحيقة التي تفصل بيننا وبينكم. وكثر الحديث عن صدام الحضارات، فالخلاف بيننا ليس خلافا حول الأفكار، بل لكل منا علاقة مختلفة بالأفكار.
نحن في الغرب ولدنا في عالم يعكس تراث سقراط وساحة الجدل الديموقراطي في أثينا. في عالمنا تتزاحم حولنا الإحصاءات والحجج من كل اتجاه. هناك الأقلام والمدونات الالكترونية والكتب والعظات، هناك العميق والفج، الساحق والهابط.
في عالمنا ننفق وقتنا في تحرى الأشياء وقياسها، نلقي بعيدا ما هو غبي وعدواني. نرسل إلى أصدقاءنا بالبريد الالكتروني ما هو ذكي وقاطع. نهدف أن نعيش وسط الحوار.. في مغامرة عقلية لا نهاية لها فيها ندخل بخيالنا في العديد المتنوع من أنماط من فهم العالم وفهم أنفسنا. ولا تحبطنا الخلافات، ولا يسلمنا عدم القطع إلى اليأس.
نؤمن بالتقدم والنمو الشخصي. ونحاول الاقتراب من الفهم شيئا فشيئا، السباحة في هذه الفورة من المدركات، وبمواجهة الحقائق غير السارة وقبولها. 
بيد أن لكم طريقة مختلفة.. وعندما أقول لكم لا أعني أنتم معشر المسلمين عامة. لا أعني العلماء والمثقفين المسلمين الحقيقيين. إنما أعني الإسلاميين أعنيكم أنتم أيها الشباب الذين تعلمتم أحسن تعليم في الغرب ولكنكم تراجعتم بعيدا عن ساحة الحوار الاثينية إلى رؤية مبالغ فيها للطهارة الإسلامية.
أنكم تصورون الاختلاف بين عالم وعالمنا على نحو أكثر فجاجة أكثر مما نجسر أن نفعل. في لندن حمل المتظاهرون لافتات كتب عليها :"إلى الجحيم أيتها الحرية" "و استأصلوا هؤلاء الذين يسخرون من الإسلام" " استعدوا للمحرقة الحقيقية" و "أوربا.. ستدفعين الثمن" كارثة 11/9 في الطريق أليكم " وفي كوبنهاجن أعلن أمام مسجد حرية التعبير مقدسة وبالنسبة لنا النبي مقدس".. كما لو أن الاثنين متعارضان بالضرورة.
عقليتنا تقدمية ومنطقية، وعقليتكم سابقة على التنوير وأسطورية. من وجهة نظركم التاريخ لا يتقدم إلى الأمام من خلال الفهم المتدرج، من وجهة نظرنا التاريخ حسم أمره أثناء النزاع الرؤيوي بين الجهاديين الأتقياء واليهود الأشرار. 
لقد تمسكتم برسم كاريكاتيري نشر من عدة شهور في جريدة دنماركية مغمورة لتقنعوا أنفسكم أن اليهود والصليبين شنوا الصدام. وأن النزاع الرؤيوي وشيك. اخترعتم قصصا بدائية مثل قصة اليهود الذين يقتلون الأطفال لأستنزاف دمائهم ليستخدموها في بعض طقوسهم الدينية لتعزز صورة الشر اليهودي. أنكم تنكرون المحرقة لأنه لو أن اليهود أقوياء كما تقولون لما سمحوا أن يحدث لهم ما حدث في المحرقة.
في عالمي ينشد الناس الحقيقة بوسائلهم المختلفة وفي عالمكم المؤمنون والكفرة يتقاتلون من اجل البقاء والكلمات والأفكار والرسوم الكاريكاتيرية ليست إلا سلاحا في تلك الحرب.
لذلك فما بدأ في الدنمارك أنتهي بالنسبة لكم بهتلر والمحرقة واليهود. ولكن برد فعلكم المبالغ فيه، تظهرون أنكم في موقف الدفاع لا الهجوم. الديموقراطية قادمة إلى منطقتكم، والديموقراطية تأتي بالحوار، والزعماء الكبار مثل أية الله الأعظم على السيستاني يؤيدون الديموقراطية ويشجبون شغبكم على أنه "جائر ومضلل".
أنتم معشر الأصوليين حولتم أنفسكم إلى دولة كبري مختلة تستثيرون انتباهنا أسبوعا بعد أسبوع. بيد أنه من الصعب ترهيب الناس لإسكاتهم إلى الأبد، وكبت الحوار، وتشغلون العالم بحرب بطولية أنتم وحدكم تريدونها. ولئن كنت لا أشارككم غضبكم إلا أنني أفهم ذعركم.
نيويورك تايمز 

*​


----------



## Maya (1 مارس 2006)

*
هذه الفتاة  الأسطورة ترسخت في القلوب قبل العقول لأن ( آن فرانك )  لم تكن مجرد شهيدة واحدة من ملايين ضحايا الهولوكست بل كانت رمز للمعاناة والتحدي والصمود وشاهدة على أصعب مأساة عرفه تاريخ أوروبا المعاصر ، و بفضلها تعرف الملايين على جوانب دقيقة من حياة الشعب اليهودي فترة الكارثة  ، دقة كتابتها وحسن  تصويرها لتلك المذكرات كانت وما تزال مرجعاً هاماً وشعلة تضيء دروب كل باحث عن حقيقة ما جرى ، ولعل من بين أهم الكتب التي قرأتها وأفخر بأنني أقتنيها في مكتبتي  هو  ( the dary of a young girl )  لكاتبته ( Anne frank  ) .....*






*وأعتقد أن مهما حاول البعض التقليل من شأن تلك الفتاة الصغيرة فلن يفلحوا ومحاولاتهم تافهة كعقولهم وتفكيرهم ، وإن كنت لا أستغرب على ناس يستكثرون الألم والحزن على الآخرين ويعتبرون أن من حقهم وحدهم الحزن والبكاء على قتلاهم  ، أما بقية الشعوب فهم كفار ومغضوب عليهم وضالين وصهاينة وصليبيين ، هذه أداتهم وهذه طبائعهم يحاولون أن يفرضوا احترامهم على الناس بالتفجير والحرق والتدمير وتمزيق الأعلام والدوس عليها والسخرية من معاناة الناس وجروحهم لا بل تكفيرهم وإهانة مقدساتهم ...


إلا أنني أقول لهؤلاء جميعاً ( آن فرانك  ) كانت وستبقى رمزاً لمرحلة غاية في الألم عاشها شعب صغير واجه بطش ووحشية قومية ونازية ألمانيا وحلفائها ، ومهما تكلم لبعض وتحدثوا سيبقى :*






*أبلغ من كل تعبير وأصدق ما يعبر عن حياة وحقيقة  تلك العظيمة (Anne frank  )*


----------



## Maya (2 مارس 2006)

*ما هو السر يا خاتمي ؟*




*وصف الرئيس الإيراني السابق محمد خاتمي الهولوكست اليهودية بأنه حقيقة تاريخية بما يتضارب مع التعليقات المثيرة للجدل للرئيس الحالي أحمدي  نجاد .

وقال خاتمي إن الهولوكست كانت : مذبحة لأبرياء بينهم الكثير من اليهود . حسبما نقلت وسائل الإعلام الإيرانية. 
ولم يشر خاتمي إلى نجاد بالاسم، غير أن المراسلين يقولون إن هدفه من التصريح كان واضحاً. 
وقال الرئيس الإصلاحي السابق إن الهولوكست حقيقة حتى إذا تم استغلالها وتم فرض ضغوط هائلة على الشعب الفلسطيني. 
وأضاف بالقول :  ينبغي ألا نسكت حتى إذا قتل يهودي واحد، ولا ينبغي أن ننس أن من بين جرائم هتلر والنازية والاشتراكية القومية الألمانية المذبحة التي طالت الأبرياء، وبينهم الكثير من اليهود". 

وقال خاتمي الأربعاء :  إن اضطهاد اليهود، شأنه شأن النازية، ظاهرة غربية. في الشرق، طالما عشنا جنباً إلى جنب معهم، ونحن أتباع دين يقول أن من قتل إنساناً بريئاً فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً. ( كالعادة دكتوراه في الكذب والنفاق والتسامح الوهمي المحمدي فمتى كنتم يا سليل الصفويين و الفرس تحبون اليهود  وتتجاورون معهم فالجميع يعرف ما فعلتموه بيهود إيران لتجبروهم على الهجرة وكل تقارير حقوق الإنسان تقول أن اليهود والمسيحيين  في إيران يعانون تمييز واضطهاد عرقي وديني كبير أجبر معظمهم على الهجرة ، أم إذا كنت تقصد المحمدية بشكل عام فألقي نظرة سريعة إلى مصر  وتاريخها  لتتأكد فعلاً من نظريتك  ثم أي دين هذا الذي يتحدث عنه الذي يقول أن من يقتل إنسان بريء  فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً ، أي دين هذا هل هو  دين المهدي المنتظر أم دين خير أمة أخرجت للناس ) .*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (2 مارس 2006)

*بين التقية و الناسخ و المنسوخ   أرهاب مستور و تسامح  مزيف  و لكن لم يعد هناك سذج*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *(وكل تقارير حقوق الإنسان تقول أن اليهود والمسيحيين في إيران يعانون تمييز واضطهاد عرقي وديني كبير أجبر معظمهم على الهجرة ، أم إذا كنت تقصد المحمدية بشكل عام فألقي نظرة سريعة إلى مصر وتاريخها لتتأكد فعلاً من نظريتك ثم أي دين هذا الذي يتحدث عنه الذي يقول أن من يقتل إنسان بريء فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً ، أي دين هذا هل هو دين المهدي المنتظر أم دين خير أمة أخرجت للناس ) .*
> ​



*إنه دين الناسخ و المنسوخ يا عزيزتى فعندما كان محمد ضعيفا طريدا من مكة ألّف السور اليثربية التى يتكلم فيها عن اليهود و المسحيين بإعتبارهم أهل الكتاب الذين يتمنى ان يهتدى الى سراطهم المستقيم *
*و ألف السور اليثربية التى حاول ان يظهر فيها المحمديين أناسا منكبين على همهم لا يتدخلون فيما لا يعنوهم  أناس  مسالمين لا يقاتلون المشركين من عباد أكبر و العزى و منات الثالثة الاخرى 0 و كان محمد يظن انه قادرا ان يخدع اليهود و المسيحيين و يحصل منهم على المال الذى يستعين به على قتال بنى جلدته القريشيين و لما يأس من ذلك ألّف الآيات التى تأمره يقتل هؤلاء المسيحيين و اليهود و ذبحهم و اغتصاب نساءهم و سرقة مالهم واخراجهم من ديارهم حتى يدفعون الأتاوة عن يد صاغرين فنسخت تلك الآيات الآيات الاولى و تعريف النسخ فقهيا " نزول آية تقلب آية سابقة عليها فتجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور و تسمى تلك الآية باآية الناسخة و هى التى يعتد بها أما الثانية القديمة فتسمى باآية المنسوخة و لا يعتد باى احكام تصدر عنها " و كل محمدى فى الكون (ليس بالضرورة ان يكون من آيات اللات و حجج المحمدية و أصحاب الفضيلة و السماحة و شموس الواعظين) يعرف معنى النسخ و قلب الآيات حتى سار على السنة الناس تعبير "قلب الآية " و يقال على الشخص الذى يتصرف بعكس الشعار الذى ظل عقودا يعلنه و يدافع عنه و تعبير "و كأننا نقرأ فى سورة عبس " و يقال فى الشخص الذى يحاول البعض تذكيره بشعارات كان يرفعها قديما و يطالبونه بالسلوك بها و هو يتجاهلهم . و من المعروف ان سورة عبس من السور المنسوخة اى التى قلبها محمد بعد ذلك فجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و مباحها محظور و محظورها مباح*
*و طبعا لقد كان خاتمى عالما ان الآية التى يرددها تلك بنفاق هى آية منسوخة أى تم قلبها بجعل حلالها حرام و حرامها حلال و محظورها مباح و مباحها محظور و لكنها محاولة يائسة من خاتمى لإستخدام مذهب التقية لتبييض وجه المحمدية لكى يضل و لو أمكن المختارين و كما قلت سابقا و سأقول إن كارثة المحمديين الآن هى اننا أصبحنا نفهم فى المحمدية أكثر منهم فلم يعودوا قادرين على خداعنا بإسلوبهم التقوى او استغلال جهلنا و طيبتنا و سذاجتنا فنحن فى عصر الانتر نت و لا يوجد من يستطيع ان يخدع أحد و كل المعلومات اصبح من السهل وصولها الى كل واحد عن كل حدث فى التاريخ*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *هذه الفتاة الأسطورة ترسخت في القلوب قبل العقول لأن ( آن فرانك ) لم تكن مجرد شهيدة واحدة من ملايين ضحايا الهولوكست بل كانت رمز للمعاناة والتحدي والصمود وشاهدة على أصعب مأساة عرفه تاريخ أوروبا المعاصر ، و بفضلها تعرف الملايين على جوانب دقيقة من حياة الشعب اليهودي فترة الكارثة ، دقة كتابتها وحسن تصويرها لتلك المذكرات كانت وما تزال مرجعاً هاماً وشعلة تضيء دروب كل باحث عن حقيقة ما جرى ، ولعل من بين أهم الكتب التي قرأتها وأفخر بأنني أقتنيها في مكتبتي هو ( the dary of a young girl ) لكاتبته ( Anne frank ) .....*



*أشكرك بشدة يا أختى على هذه المعلومة المختصرة عن آن فرانك و التى تكلم عنها ديفيد بروكس فى مقاله دون ان يذكرنا بمن هى و يبدوا انه يخاطب القارئ الغربى الذى لم تٌحجب عنه مثل تلك المعلومات الهامة ..إسمحى لى فسأحتفظ بالمعلومة*


​


----------



## Maya (2 مارس 2006)

*Anne Frank*






*أتفق معك تماماً فرغم أن ( آن فرانك ) يندر أن تجد مثقف غربي لا يعرفها ولم يقرأ كتابها أو يشاهد نصب تذكارية أقيمت لها ويشارك في فعاليات مختلفة باسمها وفي ذكراها ،  بينما العالم العربي والفكر العربي قد لا يعرف حتى من هي آن فرانك وربما لم يسمع بها عن عمد فعصنرية أولئك الناس تخطت حتى معنى الانسانية ....

وبالمناسبة يمكنك إدخال كلمة ( آن فرانك ) باللغة العربية في اي محرك بحث لترى أن ذكر هذه الأسطورة والشخصية التاريخية البارزة يكاد يكون شبه معدوم أو بمعلومات مغلوطة وأحياناً بعنصرية كبيرة ولا مبالة  ليست بعيدة عن الفكر العربي ...

لكن إذا أدخلت ( anne frank ) في محرك بحث مثل google  سترى كماً هائلاً من المواقع المختلفة في أماكن متعددة من العالم تتحدث عن تلك الشاهدة على فظائع النازية و أشهر كاتبة صغيرة وأصدقهن تعبيراً عن الحزن والألم والمعاناة ، فأصدق تعبير عن الكارثة حين تعيش وسط الكارثة وتعبر عنها  وهذا ما حدث مع آن فرانك ...

و لمزيد من المعلومات عن آن فرانك أقدم لك هذا الرابط وهو باللغة الإنجليزية وهو يحوي تفاصيل كثيرة عن حياة آن فرانك وتجربتها  في الكتابة ومعاناتها أثناء الكارثة  : 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Frank*


----------

